

Ask HN: How should I advertise my open source project? - brewerhimself

I released my first project recently on GitHub and I was hoping for some tips on how I could get more people interested in using it.
======
cojourneo
Have you checked out <http://opencode.us/>?

~~~
brewerhimself
I'm already over 25 watchers. Thanks though! I'll keep it in mind for future
projects.

------
kkt262
First you should probably say what the project is.

~~~
brewerhimself
It's a minimalist blog written in Python called Logr. I posted it on HN, but
there was almost no response. The code is hosted on GitHub at
<http://github.com/brewerhimself/Logr>.

